# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Lazergriesana

## cilveks

Sveiki
Lieta ir sekojosa- es griezu darbaa ar lazeri metalu,gan melno gan nerusejoso! un man neapmierina griezuma kvalitate,pareizak sakot "punki" kas veidojas detaljas otraa pusee,vinji ir taadi ka saakot ar to ka gruti ar fleksi pat nonemt lidz tadiem ka vienkarsi skraapee pirkstus ljoti! esmu centies regulet gazes padevi griesanas laikaa,kaa arii lazera stiprumu un aatrumu,bet izmainjas minimalas! esmu turejis rokas citu firmu grieztaas detaljas un taam ir aciimredzami labaaka kvalitaate,drosi ar plikam rokam vinu neapstraadaataas detaljas var nemt! 
varbut ir kads zinoss cilveks kas man varetu palidzet un ko ieteikt...

----------


## bbarda

Te nez vai ko jaunu uzināsi!Par lāzeri grūti pateikt bet plazmai parasti tā dara ja gaiss spiediens par mazu.Tia asumi ir nesadegušais metāls.

----------


## cilveks

tad varbuut kaads zin parametrus griesanas? nu teiksim attieciigajam materiaalam cik vajadzigs slapekla spiediens un griesanas aatrums! man piemeram ir taa ka varu uzgriezt gaazi liidz 18 baariem un uzgalja (nozzles) gala platums ir 2mm,bet pasa lazera stara platums ir 1mm! rakstu seit jo nezinu kur lai veel jautaa .....!

----------


## Andrejs

neredzot griezumu un nezinot kas par iekārtu un kāds lāzers, būs pagrūti uzminēt.
Bet dažas lietas kuras pārbaudīt:
1. vai gāze ir tā pati kas lietota agrāk ( ar kuru labi sanāk). Gāzes tīrība ir svarīga!
2. Vai lēcas ir ok? Tīrītas, nesaskrāpētas? Šis ir visticāmākais problēmas cēlonis.
3. Fokuss ir ieregulēts pareizi?
4. stars attiezībā pret nozzli ir centrisks?
5. iespējams ka nozles caurums ir par mazu - pamēģini ar citu.


Andrejs

----------


## cilveks

lazers ir permanova
gaaze ir elme messer  kvalitate 5 un tiiriiba 99,999% , agraak bija aga,bet starpiibas nau rezuultaataa.....
leecas ir tiiras ,nau skraapeetas,gan no pacinjas ideaali jauna gan jau palietota griez vienaadi....
par fokusu kaa jaaieregulee pareizi kaads man vareetu pastaatiit,buutu loti pateiciigs,jo reguleeju fokusu tiri uz ieprieksejo detalju apskatiisanas,vardu sakot kad rezultats ir bijis viss labaakais no -1 liidz -5 (planajiem materialiem vislabaak ir -5 bet biezajiem -2 ,nezinu vai tas ir pareizi,bet rezultataa taa sanaak labaak)
stars ir centraa nozlei, to parbaudu biezi!
cereesu ka veelaak kaut kad varesu bildes pievienot!

----------


## cilveks

bildes saadas ! tas ir 4mm un 5mm nerza

----------


## Obsis

Cik lāzera jauda?? Varbūt overkillings un tāpēc. Man ir 1/2 W bet ļumīniju varu līdz 0,1 mm un tikai plastmasu līdz 6 mm. Štukoju kur izdabūt gana miniatūru jaudīgāku lāzeri. Bet gāzenieki esot ļoti cimperlīgi un īsu darbmūžu, it kā.

----------


## JDat

Nav labi spārdīt 3 gadus vecas tēmas...

----------


## Obsis

Sorrī, nepamanīju ka tik vecs. A ko darīt, ja nekā jaunāka ievērības cienīga nafff (tas bija retorisks jaut).

----------

